# Genetics/Body Type



## Stu (Nov 6, 2005)

Just wondered how most people would classify their body type. Most people have traits of more than one body type but what would you say your predominant body type is, i.e the one you most resemble?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 6, 2005)

Ectomorphic, but I gain weight very easily, and also lose it relatively quick when my diet is on.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)

I am a mesomorph, with the ability to lose and gain weight if need be.
I just wish I was taller (5'7'')


----------



## Vieope (Nov 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_Why their hair color keep changing? _


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 6, 2005)

I voted Meso  which was maybe wishful thinking. I'm probably a mixture of Ecto and Meso.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2005)

technically your body type would be described as what you looked like before you started training with weights.  so for me that would be ectomorph


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am a mesomorph, with the ability to lose and gain weight if need be.
> I just wish I was taller (5'7'')



Haha, midget!     



I will make fun of your height because I'm jealous of not being a mesomorph.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2005)

I would consider myself a meso-endomorph. I can put on muscle easy when I train and diet correctly, and I can do the same when I want to get lean. I do have a bit of trouble getting abs though. I've had them before but in order to keep them I have to stay strict on my diet. If I looked at myself before any training or real dieting I was probably closer to a mesomorph as I was bigger then most kids my age and didn't hold much fat. I didn't have abs but I wasn't fat. The only time I have ever been fat is after turning 21 and drinking daily while consuming 2 or $2 whoppers....but damn it taste great!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2005)

meso-endomorph here....diet is key for me...I can't do the see food diet and not get fat, but I can gain muscle/lose fat pretty fast.


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)

meso-endomorph now but as a kid pure meso.......age is a bitch


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why their hair color keep changing? _


Because


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Lol, the meso only has like 15 pounds on the ecto and the endo is fat as fuck.


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 6, 2005)

Much better.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2005)

meso-endomorph


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> technically your body type would be described as what you looked like before you started training with weights. so for me that would be ectomorph


W/ that logic I think I am a true ecto....5'11 128lb


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 7, 2005)

Endomorph unfortunately - pain in the ass to lose weight and gaining muscle isn't easy either.  Also inclined towards laziness =P


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2005)

Come on. More people are meso than ecto and endo put together? I don't think so.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, but this _is _a bodybuilding site. You'd think that mesomorphs would be more inclined to take up bodybuilding. Besides, I doubt that all (if any) are pure mesomorphs. I'm a endo-mesomorph (with more meso than endo) so I put down mesomorph. The poll really should have been:




  ectomorph
  ecto-mesomorph
  mesomorph
  endo-mesomorph
  endomorph
I bet that most on IM would fall into the second or fourth categories.


----------



## Stu (Nov 7, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yes, but this _is _a bodybuilding site. You'd think that mesomorphs would be more inclined to take up bodybuilding.


 
 i agree


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Haha, midget!
> 
> 
> 
> I will make fun of your height because I'm jealous of not being a mesomorph.


I have good height for a female.


----------



## Stu (Nov 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have good height for a female.


 or is it an average height for a male?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have good height for a *shemale*.


 I fixed your typo.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> or is it an average height for a male?


 5'10 is average for world. 5'11 is average for americans.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 5'10 is average for world. 5'11 is average for americans.


Thanks for defending me from these cads. Your a true gentleman Ihateschool and you know how to treat a woman   .


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 5'10 is average for world. 5'11 is average for americans.


It's still 5'9'' for American men..


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 7, 2005)

what the fuck is a *memso*morph  

im 100% ecto.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

meso/endo more meso


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 14, 2005)

the general population falls into more than one category.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> the general population falls into more than one category.



Yea, like you fall into the "fucking hot/oh my god" categories.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

meso-endo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, no more talk of hot chix...

(My head is going to explode)


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, like you fall into the "fucking hot/oh my god" categories.


cute jake ...


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 14, 2005)

i dont know what the hell i am... can you be ecto endo??? It takes a hell of a lot for me to gain anything and when i do, it seems to be more fat than muscle.  My genetics blow


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 14, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> My genetics blow


this made me laugh.

that is all.


----------



## Mista (Dec 15, 2005)

meso-endomorph


----------



## the_general64 (Dec 26, 2005)

ectomorph here................very frustrating. one of the best advantages though is the fact that people underestimate how much weight you can push. to see them watch you as you bench more weight than they were benching is amusing to say the least..........




???Defeat never comes to any man until he admits it.???
                                                                Josephus Daniels


----------



## Flakko (Jan 7, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> ectomorph here................very frustrating. one of the best advantages though is the fact that people underestimate how much weight you can push. to see them watch you as you bench more weight than they were benching is amusing to say the least..........


Ectophorm here, yeah it makes you feel kinda bad, but what the heck! That's the reason why I work out!
And yeah, it feels good when you see some big guys and you can lift a similar weight and some guys are bigger than you and you can lift a few pounds more than they can
It's a good feeling


----------



## mPK (Jan 7, 2006)

ecto-meso


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 7, 2006)

I wouldn't care if I could only bench 100lbs if my chest was thick and developed. I see a lot of small ecto type people pressing big weights....I'd rather have the look then all the strength.


----------



## mPK (Jan 7, 2006)

^ i agree!


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 28, 2006)

i guess messo-endo


----------



## duece (Jan 29, 2006)

disagree i have the look and get complements all the time. people always ask what i can bench and i feel to much like a bitch to say. i keep gaining mass and still look pretty cut. but cant increase my strength numbers. don't know if its bad genetics or what. i would rather be able to kick everyones ass then look like i can


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd rather be impressed when I look in the mirror and confident when I stroll down the beach than know I can kick everyones ass...I could careless about beating up people so as long as I am strong enough to move myself around and do what I want that is cool. I only need to be strong enough to take off a lid to a jar of pickles.


----------



## duece (Jan 30, 2006)

but why is it that i get bigger without getting fatter but just not adding on the strength. i know lift heavier weight to get stronger but i have already cut my numbers of workouts down and number of reps


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 30, 2006)

Duece if you are looking to get strong you need to keep the reps low...eat enough to allow your body to grow and get stronger....and If I were you I would focus on squats, flat barbell bench, and dealifting.


----------



## BayBeeBoiz (Jan 31, 2006)

i would have to go with ecto but if i change anything in what i eat i lose really fast or gain really fast. i can workout 2 days and see changes.but when i stop its like i never even exercised.


----------



## MAC33 (Feb 1, 2006)

woo! memsomorph! I had no clue what the hell any of them were until I read this thread (thanks to those nifty diagrams). It seems you'd be able to change that body type though pretty easily with bodybuilding..too bad people don't take BBing so seriously... like the football players in my school who are the kind of ego-driven pricks who only do bench like every day with out any knowledge of diet, nutrition, biochemistry/biomechanics...and say they're stronger then everyone.. even though the only thing they really know how to do is bench... but make them do a pullup and they make excuses to hide the fact that they can't do them...or curls... Its a shame none of them ever did any research cause after 2 years they might have gotten bigger... heh oh well. But still not really sure about this whole body type thing... if you're ecto or mesmo or endo... is that what you would naturally be if you had never exersized/bodybuilded before? And with what I sayd previously.. I have to give this forumn a huge thanks... cause the "athletes" in my school have been lifting for atleast 2 years... most more... and haven't gotten any bigger...like at all... and I love that cause I've only been lifting for like 1 year and with the help of this forum i put on several inches to my arms and my chest and legs... but being a mesmo kind of helped with the chest look


----------



## rgrmike74 (Feb 1, 2006)

if going b4 weight training i was a true ecto.

BTW i thought the average american male was 6' 180lbs


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 3, 2006)

100% ectomorph here, about 130lbs and 6"2 when i first started lifting


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going to have to say primarily ectomorph... Maybe some slight hint of mesomorph tendencies, but not as much as I'd like.


----------

